# Moon Phase gender predictor *Lets see if its right! UPDATE it was right for me!



## ckylesworld

Ok, here is a link to the web site.

https://www.magic-horoscope.com/baby-gender/

You just put in the day you think you conceived and see if it is right.
Lets all post what it came up with and see if later it was right just for fun.

I am certain I conceived on December 17, 2012 and it says BOY for me. (I also put in the day before just in case and it says BOY for that day too)

17 December, 2012. A baby, conceived on this day, most probably will be a boy.

Update** It was right for me. We found out on March 27 its a BOY!!


----------



## lindseypao

Told me boy. Which has been my gut feeling from the get-go. :) (will be happy with whatever I get, just want a healthy baby)


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

1 December, 2012. A baby, conceived on this day, most probably will be a girl.

ALL of the gender predictor tests say girl for me! A sign? :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Told me a girl and that's what my heart is saying but darn it I want a boy first XD Still will be thrilled either way though <3 Get to find out in 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## ckylesworld

I dont really have a gut feeling other than not being able to find a girl name I like, which was the same way with my son. I could only fine boy names I like. Maybe thats a sign.

I really want to know what im having so I can go ahead and pick out stuff like car seat, stroller and pack and play. PINK OR BLUE which one to get :wacko::haha:


----------



## mommy2be2011x

Told me Girl :) which almost all the gender predictors have ..and even my grandma said girl ..she's got psychic abilities she predicted my son would be a boy too on my previous pregnancy and it was right . let's see if it comes true:cloud9:


----------



## bekkie

28th and 29th of December say girl, 30th says boy 

one chinese gender predictor said girl, another said boy - Only another 31 weeks to find out which is right!


----------



## Duejan2012

told me boy witch also is what i have a feeling it is. I would love another girl but a boy is in my heart..


----------



## daisyr21

I got girl. And for me from the moment I found out I was pregnant I have a feeling its a girl


----------



## mspotter

I think i conceived on either 30/11 or 1/12 so tried both and got girl for both!
Iv got girl on every predictor so far but i still have the gut feeling bubs is another boy lol


----------



## SMGP

Says boy for me, which has been my gut feeling all along! The Chinese gender predictor says boy too. I will honestly be shocked if baby is a girl.


----------



## chartay

Told me girl. I had a gut feeling that it was a boy, but the last few weeks it's been leaning more towards girl. Took a few tests and they all said girl too. Guess we will see! I'm just ecstatic to have a healthy baby!!! O:)


----------



## Palpouch

27 December, 2012. A baby, conceived on this day, most probably will be a boy.

Gut feeling is a boy, would love to have a girl though! as long as he/she is healthy it doesn't matter!


----------



## Gem1302

Boy, matches all other gender predictions too :) also my gut feeling!


----------



## jojo_b

Told me girl :)

I did it for my little boy and it said boy. Interesting!


----------



## pola17

If I conceived the 17th nov it would be girl, 18 a boy! :haha:
Ohhh, the mystery might be resolved in 2 weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## heyluu

Mine said girl...as did the chinese gender prediction chart. And based on the time I had sex and when I ovulated, Im pretty sure its a girl :) I hope so...but I will be happy with either. We shall see. Im only 5 weeks now so I have quite a bit of time before I find out.


----------



## Cryssie

Was right for my son!


----------



## xdxxtx

This got both of my babies right! Pretty good!


----------



## jesswishing

Mine says boy, I've had a gut feeling it's a girl but after my first scan my husband and I were talking about 'him'... All my family thinks it's a girl and we're staying team yellow so guess ill find out in around 200 days time!


----------



## Louppey

27 January, 2013. A baby, conceived on this day, most probably will be a boy.

I hope it's right, i'd love one of each <3

Edit: I just done it based on when I conceived Coralie and it said girl!! Spooky!


----------



## robyn1990

Ooh it says boy for me! And I done it for daisys conception date and it said girl :) x


----------



## Pansy

Both this & the Chinese prediction thing have said boy for me. I have been calling it "he" most of the time. Wonder if it will be right? Any other predictors I can do?


----------



## motherofboys

Well it says this one will be a girl, we shall see...
I wish I could put in my others because it would be a good indicator as to how accurate it is lol


----------



## NinaAutumn

Mine says girl but I am 99.9% sure it's a boy. No MS just queasy and craving milk and dairy products like mad. Plus, the father of the baby's family only make boys haha :haha:...I think there's 9 boys and no girls. 

Let's see eh?! :D


----------



## motherofboys

NinaAutumn said:


> Mine says girl but I am 99.9% sure it's a boy. No MS just queasy and craving milk and dairy products like mad. Plus, the father of the baby's family only make boys haha :haha:...I think there's 9 boys and no girls.
> 
> Let's see eh?! :D

DH grandad came from a long line of boys, was one of 6 boys himself and had 3 boys, first grandchild was a girl lol
also was talking to someone the other day who is expecting the first girl for a few generations of her DH family. 
Things have to change some time so you never know lol that being said looks like you have a high chance of a boy lol


----------



## suffolksazzle

It reckons we will have a boy. I believe it too as when I posted my scan everyone said boy and I have a very strong feeling its a boy :D x


----------



## exoticsiren

When would the date be.. First day of last period? If so mines a girl


----------



## ckylesworld

exoticsiren said:


> When would the date be.. First day of last period? If so mines a girl

It goes by the date of conception or ovulation date I think.


----------



## EstelSeren

It says boy for me! All the other predictors I've tried have said boy too! I hope it's right! I'd love to have a boy this time! :thumbup: Only around 10 or so weeks until I might find out!

Beca :wave:


----------



## spunky84

I tried 4 dates - nov 24 - 27. Only the 24th came up w/ boy. The others were girl. Im pretty sure I ovulated on the 27th.


----------



## PinkEmily

Came up with a girl for me, which i would be extremely happy with but im pretty sure im having another boy which i am happy with too :)


----------



## Niki

2 sites I have done the gender predictor say girl.. Hmm I think it may be telling us something :D


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Told me boy. JUST MY LUCK EH lol
I done the last 3 pregnancies, and first 2 were right and my youngest was wrong, said girl for him but NOPE he is a BOY lol. So I hope its wrong this time and I pop out a girl!


----------



## trythisagain

Girl :)
I'm actually hoping for a girl ..in a house surrounded by boys lol maybe will soften Dad up a bit too :p
A boy...a girl...I don't care. Just want my bubs!!!


----------



## Bethi22

Told me girl and I'm having a girl :)


----------



## Jess137

Mine said girl and I'm having a girl (the Chinese calender was wrong for me though) .


----------



## ckylesworld

Had gender scan today and moon phase was right.......we are having a BOY! :cloud9:


----------



## Googiepie

Told me boy. I've had a guy feeling that it might be a boy. Either way, I'll be happy. Just want a healthy baby. :happydance:


----------



## amarpreet

wrong with my daughter.....


----------



## chartay

Coming back after our gender screening...this had said girl and we are having a boy O:)


----------



## ama

I got boy and I have a feeling this baby will be a boy lol I have a long wait to find out if its right lol


----------



## Babycakes29

14th February...says I'm having a girl but I've got a feeling it's a boy


----------



## ciaramoy

Says girl for me...3rd march :) would love a little girl as have a boy already but obviously delighted no matter what!!


----------



## wanabe mum

I tried it thre now for my wee girl who is 19months for curiousity and it said boy! Tried it for this preg and its sayi g girl but il hav to wait 15weeks to see at my gender scan wot wre having this time.


----------



## Hotbump

Wrong with my oldest said girl but he is a boy, my youngest is right though.


----------



## JOD1984

Both the moon phase gender predictor and the Chinese gender predictor say I'm having a boy. This has been my gut feeling from the beginning too. But will update in June :)


----------



## teacup22

I got girl... :)


----------



## brinib

If 16th of Jan, boy if 17th of Jan, girl. So secretly want a girl, but pretty sure is a boy. Then again I thought my DS would be a girl so my instincts are terrible ;) If it's a boy at least DS will have a close in age brother to play with.


----------



## littlejenx

my date is 13th feb and its saying girl x


----------



## Mommy81

I had b2b IUI's March 3rd and March 4th, they both say girl for me!


----------



## brittbrat850

I put both Dec 14 and 15. Both say girl. I found out in 7 days so we will see :)


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

My dates got moved so I tried both...January 30 says girl and February 4th says girl. This has been my feeling since the beginning.


----------



## jocelynmarie

Told me girl, which is also the same as the chinese gender predictor... ohhhh fingers crossed. Its my last and I would love a daughter!


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Mine predicts a girl. I have 2 boys so a girl would be nice. I've just had a feeling it's a boy though.


----------



## Mom2Hope

Baby conceived on 16th of March 2013 will most likely be a girl...oh that would be a wonderful joy :)
but the chinese predicter says boy...so who knows.... I will be thrilled with a healthy happy baby


----------



## Aussiemum81

Mine says Girl. I dont mind what im having but would be nice having 3 of each :) Chinese predictor says Girl aswell.


----------



## cassafrass

I put in 2 possible days one says girl one says boy lol ahh its going to be a long wait! ! 

Others I've done ... ring test girl , chinese gender chart boy , and this quiz said 60% girl ...

https://www.childbirth.org/articles/boyorgirl.html


----------



## Guppy051708

DS1 = Wrong
DS2 = Correct
DD = Wrong.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Moon Phase says girl, Chinese gender says girl, the test above that cassafrass posted says 55 percent chance it's a boy. Guess we will find out in June! I would loooove to have a boy. This is our last baby, and we have 4 girls. BUT, I would be happy with another baby girl too.


----------



## Sukairain

Moon phase and the Chinese chat both say girl. They were both right with my son so here's hoping!


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

this was correct for DD and also for this baby. predicts a boy and i am indeed on team :blue: xx


----------



## brittbrat850

Well, this as well as every other test was wrong. I'm for sure having a boy.


----------



## babeygalnina

15 Feb 2013, predicts a boy for me! 10 weeks until I find out :) Would love a little brother for my son!


----------



## WantaBelly

I guess I am in the middle because it says boy for one day and girl if it was the next day...... I'm just praying for a healthy baby at this point.


----------



## larvalstalker

It says ours will be a girl but I will have to wait until November to see haha. No one, meaning my parents and my OH do not want to know until it pops out.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

all gender predictors say girl for me xx


----------



## susan_1981

I did this for when I was pregnant with my son as I was pretty certain of my ovulation date so I put that as conception date and it said girl so wrong for me. This time it's saying boy.


----------



## ready2Bmum

This one & the chinese predictor say BOY for me. Quiet a while before I find out though!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Says girl for me :)


----------

